# When's the next Tshirt batch?



## Chris D (Sep 21, 2005)

As mine didn't show up, when's the next lot planned???

Or anyone got a spare medium they wanna send me??

I'm so depressed & shirtless, it sucks... everyone's posted pics of themselves in their shirts & it just makes me wanna cry, boohoohoo...


----------



## cadenhead (Sep 21, 2005)

I want one too!


----------



## darren (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm kicking myself for not getting one of the first batch, so i wouldn't mind ordering one when you guys decide to do another run. The first run happened very recently, though, so i don't expect a second run any time soon.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Me three, or 4 four...Xtra fucking large of course


----------



## Shannon (Sep 21, 2005)

Me eleven-teen.


----------



## Corey Smith (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm in for one also!


----------



## cadenhead (Sep 21, 2005)

Shannon, you really need to learn how to count


----------



## Leon (Sep 21, 2005)

i'll buy another


----------



## Shawn (Sep 21, 2005)

Leon said:


> i'll buy another


Me too.....I'd like to have a spare T-shirt just in case mine will fade in the future.


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 21, 2005)

It'd be cool if we did one with a different design. Possibly featuring naked women.


----------



## cadenhead (Sep 21, 2005)

+1 on the naked women


----------



## mazafaka (Sep 22, 2005)

I'll buy one too, and probably several if you add the naked chicks!


----------



## Christopher (Sep 22, 2005)

I'll take more with or without naked chicks!


----------



## Shannon (Sep 22, 2005)

cadenhead said:


> Shannon, you really need to learn how to count



It just adds to my charm. Yeah....chicks dig it.


----------



## KillMAH (Sep 22, 2005)

How bout the T-shirts ship with naked chicks in them? I'd like to get one or two more whatever they look like.


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm in for one. The last batch was done before I started here, so I feel left out.


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 22, 2005)

mazafaka said:


> I'll buy one too, and probably several if you add the naked chicks!



I predict a sharp rise in sevenstring.org popularity if you start selling naked chicks...

Or in the patrons, at least.


----------



## Chris D (Sep 22, 2005)

I'd settle for a shirt, as I have a naked chick anyway.


----------



## darren (Sep 22, 2005)

With all this talk of naked chicks in t-shirts, i think we need a new mascot...


----------



## Leon (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Shawn (Sep 22, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> It'd be cool if we did one with a different design. Possibly featuring naked women.


I like that idea.  Or Regor's wallpaper design of all our 7s.


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 22, 2005)

If not Naked, Then Scantily clad women


----------



## noodles (Sep 22, 2005)

>



I think our drummer might get turned on if he sees this.


----------



## Chris (Sep 22, 2005)

If there's enough interest to do a run of 15+, I'll do it now.

Beelze and I think one other were victims of shitty postal service.  Yours will (obviously) be free.


----------



## noodles (Sep 22, 2005)

I'll take one.


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 22, 2005)

Me too.


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2005)

Long sleeve sounds like a dominant idea.


----------



## Digital Black (Sep 25, 2005)

It would be nice if we could come up with a slogan or some witty phrase that isn't too campy.


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2005)

Fawk, I posted in the wrong damn thread.


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2005)

Continue here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=3263


----------

